# Combat Training and Shooting - Cadet FAQ additions - DEAD END Topics



## Michael OLeary (13 Jul 2005)

With the recent recurrence of attempts to start threads on combat training for cadets, the Cadet FAQ has been updated to include notable threads on such topics. These should be reviewed by anyone with questions about combat or shooting training for cadets.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21472.0.html

Note that these threads were locked for good reasons, as will new similar topics.


----------

